

Ask HN: Moving away from contracting toward income generating apps & services - ChiefQuimby

I&#x27;m a web developer with a CS degree. I&#x27;ve spent the last 2+ years getting into a position where I have enough experience and skills to make a living freelancing. Unfortunately, I&#x27;ve also come to realise that I really dislike freelancing and I&#x27;m simply not happy being a developer - it&#x27;s not what I want to do professionally and not where my interests lie.<p>While I decide on what I <i>do</i> want to do (potentially going back to college for example), I want to greatly reduce my hours freelancing and invest that time into developing some small projects with the intention of generating some sort of income to sustain me. I like working on my own projects but I don&#x27;t have any previous real successes or any immediate ideas on what to do.<p>I know there are a lot of people who are making their living selling their own products (be them apps, services or physical products) and I&#x27;d be interested to see if any of them came from a similar background and what advice they might have.
======
ibstudios
I am in the middle of moving from freelance to my own apps. I found it much
more difficult to make what I want. Since there was no deadline and no goals
to meet (other than what was in my head) it was very easy to go off the path.
Things took longer than expected and my monies burned up. I would say make
sure you have steady income before you fully give up working for others. The
short answer is make sure you have the money to get you through the
transition, otherwise you will have to take on more work and that will slow
you down.

~~~
Rockin_Vik
I agree. I think it becomes easier to self-manage when letting others in your
life know about goals and deadlines. Let friends, colleagues, family members,
and so on know about your decision. Make a blog or other public / external
facing deadlines - this makes you accountable for actions. Collaboration is
key, find a friend whose also on this endeavor - it could be someone miles
away but the key is to have checkins and feel like you are responsible and
accountable for something.

